# Bild im Fließtext



## BlueBär (27. August 2002)

Ich habe eine Frage. Und zwar würde ich gerne wissen, wie der html-code lautet, damit neben einem Bild ganz normal der Fließtext steht.
Ein Beispiel findet ihr hier: http://www.del.org/
Wie mache ich das?
Bitte helft mir weiter! Danke!


----------



## Christoph (28. August 2002)

nichts besonderes. das sind einfache Tabellen


----------



## Loomis (28. August 2002)

hm? meint er nicht den text um das bild rum?
denn das würde man nicht eichfach nur mit tabellen lösen können.

(achja, falls das nicht gemeint war beachtet den rest erst gar nicht   ) 

in den img - tag folgendes dazutippen:

align="left" hspace="2" vspace="2"

die attribute kannst du natürlich beliebig ändern, anstatt left kannst auch right schreiben, damit gibt man an ob das bild eben links oder rechts stehen soll. hspace und vspace gibt dann den abstand zwischen dem bild und dem text an.
beispiel:

```
<img src="bild.gif" align="left" hspace="2" vspace="2" alt="text">
```


----------



## BlueBär (28. August 2002)

@Loomes:
Ja genau, das hab ich gemeint. Danke!


----------

